# Bell Tree Dictionary



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Since I have been seeing a lot of terms that are commonly used on this site (or other AC sites) that aren't that common, I decided to come up with a thread with all the commonly used terms and what their definitions are. If you don't know what some of these terms mean, you may see the list of terms that are commonly said on this site and what they mean:


*1v1* - duel in Super Smash Bros.
*ABD* - automatic Bell Dispenser. It's where you can deposit or withdraw Bells, whether it's in game or on TBT.
*Alt* - alternative character. Any human villager in your town that is not the mayor.
*Bell Tree Direct* - announcement thread made by admins which talks about site updates.
*Catalog (verb)* - to pick up and drop items, solely to add to your character's catalog.
*CN* - Club Nintendo.
*Collectibles* - site items displayed under the avatars of forum users.
*Cycling* - to time travel for the sole purpose to move villagers out. Also to rotate through villagers.
*DA* - dream address. The number you enter in the Dream Suite to specifically visit someone else's dream town. Can also be referred to Dream Code, or DC.
*Dreamie* - dream villager. Villagers that you want to live in your town.
*Dupe* - to duplicate or make copies of items through the Wi-fi, which is both cheating and unacceptable on this site.
*Exchange Rate* - the rate forum bells can be exchanged with bells in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. Standard rate is 5 million per 100 TBT, but may vary among other users.
*FC* - friend code. The number you add to register other people to your friends list on your 3DS in order to play online with.
*Free for All* - each player for them selves (Super Smash Bros).
*IG Bells (or IG)* - in-game bells. The currency in Animal Crossing: New Leaf.
*LF* - looking for. Basically a request for something that one doesn't have.
*Ninja (or ninja'd)* - user who posts before someone else, but both replied at the same time and after a certain post.
*NN ID* - Nintendo Network username.
*OC* - original character. Characters made out of creativity and not based after other media.
*Original Villager* - default villager. Villagers that have stayed the same since they first moved in from nowhere.
*PM* - private message. Messages sent by users or mods that nobody else can see. Common on many forums. Can also mean to send a private message to someone.
*Re-Tail Method* - way to spend ACNL currency for forum currency or items. It's when someone buys overpriced items at the flea market to spend millions of bells.
*TBT Bells (or TBT)* - forum bells. The currency of this site. Also referred to as BTB.
*TO2* - Teams of 2 in Super Smash Bros.
*TT* - time travel. To change in-game clock settings to move to another day or time of the day.
*VM* - visitor message. Messages on user profile. Common on vBulletin forums. Can also mean to post messages on others' profiles.
*Void* - area where animals move to if they have not moved to another town.

This list will get longer when I see more commonly used terms on this site that others may not understand. In-game terms that are commonly used on AC sites (such as TT or TTing) are allowed and will be added if anyone suggests them.


----------



## matt (Nov 23, 2014)

Its great to have this  hopefully we can grow it. A few of those words I didn't previously understand


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 23, 2014)

I've heard tbt also referred to as btb.  I actually call it btb from time to time, it just makes sense.  'Bell tree bells'.  btb.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Watchingthetreetops said:


> I've heard tbt also referred to as btb.  I actually call it btb from time to time, it just makes sense.  'Bell tree bells'.  btb.



Thank you. I updated my dictionary a bit.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 23, 2014)

not a bad idea

What about CYOA?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> not a bad idea
> 
> What about CYOA?



Thanks. I added it to the dictionary.


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 23, 2014)

I use TBTB a lot for TBT/BTB

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I would request this moved to Bell Tree HQ and stickied there if possible


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 23, 2014)

RP-I have no idea how to describe this
FAF-Free for all in smash
Thats all I can think of...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> RP-I have no idea how to describe this
> FAF-Free for all in smash
> Thats all I can think of...



RP stands for Roleplay. I don't know what roleplaying is.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> RP stands for Roleplay. I don't know what roleplaying is.



its like acting I think, but acting is lying...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm also adding the word "Void" to this dictionary. Before I update, I would like to know the best definition to this word.


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 23, 2014)

rp just means role-playing. Role playing is when you start to act like a characters (yours or someone else's) and make up a world/problems for them to face and you act out how said character would react. You can rp in video games, writings, storytelling with friends, ect.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Okay, and what does Free for All mean?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 23, 2014)

void means to allow a villager to move and then go to a full town so they cannot return

- - - Post Merge - - -

it means in ssb terms, each playerfor themselves


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 23, 2014)

whew someone already put an answer uwu


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Why did you add CYOA?In all of the forums I've been on,cyoa's have been pretty popular.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 23, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> Why did you add CYOA?In all of the forums I've been on,cyoa's have been pretty popular.



Yeah, CYOAs, RPs, and OCs aren't exactly specific to TBT.


----------



## nard (Nov 23, 2014)

Free for All, CYOA, RP, and OC aren't only used here. They really shouldn't be in the OP.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Free for All, CYOA, RP, and OC aren't only used here. They really shouldn't be in the OP.



I disagree with the second sentence. I know they have been used on other forums, but they are used here too. It's for interesting words too. If it has nothing to do with AC or TBT, then it can't be added.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 23, 2014)

I've never seen a CYOA here. Whatever.
You should define what collectables are too.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I've never seen a CYOA here. Whatever.
> You should define what collectables are too.



Yeah,CYOA's aren't that popular here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Okay, CYOA has been removed, Free for all, Collectibles, and Void are added, and I'm awaiting for other vocab words.


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Free for all is mainly smash, one used in bell tree that is good for noobs to know is cycling


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Although I am an expert in ACNL, cycling is one word I don't know.

Also, is it okay to add "dupe" to the list? I know it's forbidden to do or make duping requests, but some people don't know what it means.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Although I am an expert in ACNL, cycling is one word I don't know.
> 
> Also, is it okay to add "dupe" to the list? I know it's forbidden to do or make duping requests, but some people don't know what it means.


Cycling- to time travel for the sole purpose of moving villagers out


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 23, 2014)

Cycling is basically rotating through villagers to find one that you want or to sell.
If you're going to add duping you should probably mention that it's not allowed here in the definition. c:​


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 23, 2014)

LF is another one to know


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> Cycling is basically rotating through villagers to find one that you want or to sell.
> If you're going to add duping you should probably mention that it's not allowed here in the definition. c:​



That's what I was about to say if I add duping. At the end of the definition, i'll say "which is both cheating and not allowed on this site".


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 23, 2014)

You should probably also add time traveling or TTing if you're adding cycling.​


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 23, 2014)

PM or VM?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> PM or VM?



Sure.

Also, I added some more words and arranged in alphabetical order.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Although I am an expert in ACNL, cycling is one word I don't know.
> 
> Also, is it okay to add "dupe" to the list? I know it's forbidden to do or make duping requests, but some people don't know what it means.



Eh...I say nah. There's also VTP = Villager Trading Plaza for you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Eh...I say nah. There's also VTP = Villager Trading Plaza for you.



It was approved to add to dictionary, but I'm not telling people how to dupe. I'm explaining what it means.


----------



## nard (Nov 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:
			
		

> *OC* - original character. Characters made out of creativity and not based after other media.




They can be based off other media. What about Mario/Sonic fan characters?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> It was approved to add to dictionary, but I'm not telling people how to dupe. I'm explaining what it means.



Eh...I see no reason to put it on there, since they can't use that knowledge to their benefit on this site.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Eh...I see no reason to put it on there, since they can't use that knowledge to their benefit on this site.



It's more like defining a bank robbery is, but not telling people how to rob banks.

Also, I'm thinking about adding some forum terms that almost any forum has.


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 23, 2014)

Maybe you could make a category for general forum terms and another section for terms exclusive to TBT?
Also, you should probably add dreamie. :3​


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

More words have been added, but mostly abbreviations.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 23, 2014)

If you're going to add Smash vocab you might as well add 1v1 and TO2.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Why add PM's?That's on pretty much every forum on the internet.:3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> If you're going to add Smash vocab you might as well add 1v1 and TO2.



What do those two terms mean?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What do those two terms mean?



1v1 is a duel. TO2/doubles stands for "Teams of 2".


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Interesting list...

maybe add ABD on there too?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> Interesting list...
> 
> maybe add ABD on there too?



I'm not sure about that. Let me think about that.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

Perhaps CN (Club Nintendo)? I've seen some people asking about what it stands for.


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I've never seen a CYOA here. Whatever.
> You should define what collectables are too.



I have. Here they are:

A Clich? Halloween

A New Holiday

Endless Battles


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Okay, I added more vocab words to the TBT Dictionary.

The list will continue expanding until there's no more to add.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> I have. Here they are:
> 
> A Clich? Halloween
> 
> ...


All of those have been dead and basically unsuccessful up until you posted in all three of those threads. My point being that there's really no reason to put that in the dictionary since there hasn't been a CYOA that could be considered "complete".



Apple2012 said:


> Okay, I added more vocab words to the TBT Dictionary.
> 
> The list will continue expanding until there's no more to add.


Add IG, SB, HB, and Buyout.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 24, 2014)

Define "kek"

Kekekeke


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Add IG, SB, HB, and Buyout.



What do SB and HB stand for? And I already added IG (or IG Bells, whatever it is).



oath2order said:


> Define "kek"
> 
> Kekekeke



That's better for the Urban Dictionary or other slang dictionaries online than the TBT Dictionary. So that's not showing up.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> All of those have been dead and basically unsuccessful up until you posted in all three of those threads. My point being that there's really no reason to put that in the dictionary since there hasn't been a CYOA that could be considered "complete".
> 
> 
> Add IG, SB, HB, and Buyout.



But all of that stuff is on EBay....xD


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What do SB and HB stand for? And I already added IG (or IG Bells, whatever it is).



SB = Starting Bid
HB = Highest Bid


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> But all of that stuff is on EBay....xD



I agree with you on this.

For any future posters on this thread:

Do not tell me to add "the", "of", "with", or any words like that. They are used everywhere.


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

I seriously don't like this


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 24, 2014)

Could you add other words like bc, brb, and things like that? D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

I think bc means because, as brb means "be right back". Sorry, but they're not going to the dictionary, but at least I defined them here.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 24, 2014)

You should use NNID instead of NN since that's far more common.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What do SB and HB stand for? And I already added IG (or IG Bells, whatever it is).
> 
> 
> 
> That's better for the Urban Dictionary or other slang dictionaries online than the TBT Dictionary. So that's not showing up.



It is used in the irc a lot and people dont k ow what it is


----------



## Aradai (Nov 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> It is used in the irc a lot and people dont k ow what it is


kekekekekek 


you should add what a bell tree direct is too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> kekekekekek
> 
> you should add what a bell tree direct is too.



What's the best definition for this? If I know what it is, then I'll add the word to dictionary.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What's the best definition for this? If I know what it is, then I'll add the word to dictionary.


Bell Tree Direct? Or kek lol.
Bell Tree Direct- announcement thread annually made by mainly admins which talk about the site updates


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Bell Tree Direct? Or kek lol.
> Bell Tree Direct- announcement thread annually made by mainly admins which talk about the site updates



Okay. Word has been added to dictionary. I hope the mods and admins approve of this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

I added "LF" and "Exchange Rate" to the dictionary.


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Autovoid may be a nice one to add


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

What about MC for main character?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> What about MC for main character?



That's not common yet. When it becomes common, I'll add it.

Pokemon terms are allowed too since you can be a TBTer without playing AC, but if you play Smash bros or Pokemon.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 30, 2014)

Back when I was a newbie in the forums, I had no idea what Ninja'd meant. Perhaps you could add that to the dictionary?


----------



## nard (Nov 30, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Back when I was a newbie in the forums, I had no idea what Ninja'd meant. Perhaps you could add that to the dictionary?



Yeh, I agree with this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Back when I was a newbie in the forums, I had no idea what Ninja'd meant. Perhaps you could add that to the dictionary?



I call it sniped because that's how I learned it on LBPC. But I know what that means.

I don't think that's going in the dictionary since I call it something else, but to all of those who don't know what it means:

Ninja'd is a term to describe that someone has posted almost simultaneously as you had, but came in before you. Basically, their reply counts towards the last message and yours doesn't.


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 30, 2014)

You should probably add it, this thread is meant to be a reference and I know I'd come here if I didn't know what the word was. o3o
Up to you though. ^u^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Some people call it "sniped", some people call it "ninja'd", and I'm sure that some people call it "shoved". I'm still not sure if I should add this.


----------



## nard (Dec 1, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Some people call it "sniped", some people call it "ninja'd", and I'm sure that some people call it "shoved". I'm still not sure if I should add this.



Add all of them in one definition.


tbh ive never heard shoved of sniped but w/e lol


----------



## Trundle (Dec 1, 2014)

m80 i'll 1v1 u 
1v1 is not smash bros specific 
it's actually more used in mobas and fps'


----------



## Goth (Dec 1, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> That's not common yet. When it becomes common, I'll add it.
> 
> Pokemon terms are allowed too since you can be a TBTer without playing AC, but if you play Smash bros or Pokemon.



you don't have to play any of those

and mario kart terms should be allowed

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Add all of them in one definition.
> 
> 
> tbh ive never heard shoved of sniped but w/e lol


same I never heard of anyone using shoved or sniped on this forum


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> you don't have to play any of those
> 
> and mario kart terms should be allowed



Thanks for your feedback.

If anyone suggests Pok?mon, Smash Bros, or Mario Kart terms, I'll gladly add to TBT Dictionary. But not the other Nintendo games.


----------



## nard (Dec 6, 2014)

You really should add ninja'ed/sniped/shoved to the dictionary. It would help newbies.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

Agreed; when I joined my first forum at like ten years old I had no idea what ninja'd meant. Even if you don't personally use it or something you should add it to help people out. ^_^


----------



## Debra (Dec 7, 2014)

Maybe add the "*ReTail method*" too?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Okay, I added Re-Tail Method. I also added ninja'd after a few users voting on them.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 13, 2014)

*Jubs *-- ????


----------

